# Thrift Cottage, Waltham Abbey, Nov 11



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 11, 2011)

Been to this place before and to be honest I would only go if passing as it has been trashed by locals, however if you are passing then you should pop in.

I wanted to return with a better camera and more knowledge of photography. Not too much history is known, use to be on the grounds of PBI until that became a Tesco. It is a grade II listed building and use to have Thrift Hall next door until that became flats. 

After uploading one of these pics on facebook, my cousin told me he went there in the 80's and the guy who lived there owned a nursery and this was part of a nursery. 

Sorry for the lack of knowledge!!

Sorry for the dodgy angled photos, the floor is covered in cans and some parts very unstable, however I feel they add something to it.

Enjoy!


----------



## nelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Its funny you found this, sometime last year myself, SK and Bobo Urbex ventured down to the now refitted OEP Office Furniture factory just a few hundred yards away, we had set the PIR's off at OEP and engaged in a tactical retreat and came across this house.

From the rear, a few hundred of Tesco's loyal customers, staring at us through the window wall of the shop, to the front, a very very nosey neighborhood watch woman, craning her neck to see what the "weirdo's with rucksacks" were up to.

Well to cut a long waffle short we abandoned (and we also set the PIR's off again at OEP) , so a bum night which ended up with a beer at the Sun on Nazeing Common

Am I waffling, I think I may be 

Nice shots anyway


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, we use to go to OEP, my mate turned it into a skate park, well.. Not a skate park but used it as one. I never took photos in there though as I just looked then rather than snap.

Use to play in this cottage when I was a wee nibbler, the neighbors opposite always called the police on us!


----------

